# Plow draining volts



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey guysI have developed a major problem that I nor shops can figure out just wondering if anyone else has had this problem with there plow truck? I'm running a MM1 on a 99 chevy silverado and i know the volts gage will drop down cause of the major draw but lately when the plow angles or goes up the lights dim to almost off etc with the accessories . I had put a new high output alternator in the truck last yr and had it serviced in the spring. took the truck there yesterday and they say its tested ok. any serious idea's as to a solution ??? got another storm rolling in tomorrow morning and would like to try and fix this major issue before it starts. Thanks guys HAPPY PLOWING !!!! ussmileyflag


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

I was having the same problem . Mine was caused by me putting Hydraulic oil in it instead of plow oil . Changed it today , problem solved ! I asked my dealer if hydraulic oil was okay and he said yes . NOT ! I hate to say it , but I have Fisher oil in my Boss plow now . Now if we could get some snow to plow . I'm refering to this winter as the winter of my discontent ! If I'd known it wasn't going to snow I'd have waited till spring to retire !


----------



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

I was having problems with the fisher oil so I was told to run ATF fluid. I havent had a problem till this year. Last year with all that snow we go in mass. My question to you now is how would changing the fluid change how the volts draw on the truck ?


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

try a clamp on ammeter on the plow wiring & have some one operate all its funtions. check for an excessive draw from the plow motor. motor could be going south on you. and/or a possible clogged pump filter causing pump to work harder than it should.


----------



## Kwing1120 (Aug 13, 2011)

search for the big 3 upgrade here. it could be the size of wire from your alt to the batt. you may want to upgrade it along with grounds


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

uniquechev;1423007 said:


> I was having problems with the fisher oil so I was told to run ATF fluid. I havent had a problem till this year. Last year with all that snow we go in mass. My question to you now is how would changing the fluid change how the volts draw on the truck ?


 If you put hydraulic oil in it , it will do exactly as what you are describing .


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

check the grounds on the truck...don't just look at them take the time to pull them apart and clean them...don't forget the fender one...also check the pos on the firewall block.....just fixed the same problem this way....after a new alt cause i thought the old one was going bad.....


----------



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

leolkfrm;1424226 said:


> check the grounds on the truck...don't just look at them take the time to pull them apart and clean them...don't forget the fender one...also check the pos on the firewall block.....just fixed the same problem this way....after a new alt cause i thought the old one was going bad.....


checked the grounds and took them off and cleaned them. i did manage to find a broken wire when i checked all of that out but in the storm last night the plow just stopped angling to the left right ... would go up and down but i'm going to take the plow to another shop and see if the motor good or going. i bought the plow used three years ago and it came off a 01 so it might be time to upgrade it .... any other thoughts are more then welcome!!!


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

uniquechev;1424977 said:


> checked the grounds and took them off and cleaned them. i did manage to find a broken wire when i checked all of that out but in the storm last night the plow just stopped angling to the left right ... would go up and down but i'm going to take the plow to another shop and see if the motor good or going. i bought the plow used three years ago and it came off a 01 so it might be time to upgrade it .... any other thoughts are more then welcome!!!


It maybe the solenoid going bad.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*180 amps comes down to 120amps*

I had my truck on test the other day and the fisher motor (new 2 weeks ago) Pulls 185amps @ first hit of the botton and gos down to 120 amps i just put a 200 amp ALT on my truck and can still see things go dim


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

when was the last time you cleaned the system, and replaced with plow oil?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Fluid and filter in the plow- motor brushes in the plow worn bad could cause excessive draw (making a short), dirty power connections ground and feed. How about connections to the batteries (all clean) and alt?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

battery coudl be going bad? sure its getting good charging, but a good alt cannot make up for a failing batter in any case.

shrugs. im just a noob.


----------



## JimBostick (Nov 8, 2011)

*Voltage problem*

Have your battery load tested, that is the most likely cause. If the battery is ok ck the amp draw on the motor with a clamp on ammeter, should be no more than 180 amps when lifting.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I too think it may very well be a wiring/connectivity issue. And it may very well be your battery as well.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

I posted a thread (In Fisher section) with a similar situation.My 2011 GMC drains down voltage, as usual,but takes a long time(2-3 minutes) to recover to normal.Fisher dealer said it was normal ???-GMC dealer said it checked out o'k.I guess the newer charging systems only charge battery as needed.I checked out another similar set up to mine on dealer lot...It was way better than mine.The excuse...the truck has been sitting for a while,so computer is telling the alt.to put out max to charge battery.WTF gives??


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

What is the reserve capacity of your batteries?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Check your plow motor could be dragging if does it will draw more amps
Check the all grounds


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I 2nd the battery check. I've had that been the root caue to many of my problems.

Lastly, and I'm sure you already checked this but check the *volt drain plug *on the system and make sure its tight and/or in good working condition.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Battery checked out ...what the hell is the "volt drain plug"?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ratherbfishin;1434352 said:


> Battery checked out ...what the hell is the "volt drain plug"?


Seen that this morning I have no clue what Volt drain plug is figure its a new term that some kid came up with


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Antlerart06;1434608 said:


> Seen that this morning I have no clue what Volt drain plug is figure its a new term that some kid came up with


It was a joke. Think about it. 
And I'm not a kid Antlerwart


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Eronningen;1434689 said:


> It was a joke. Think about it.
> And I'm not a kid Antlerwart


Ok sorry calling you a kid I thought about it Didnt think it was all that funny


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Its ok AntlerWart. I'm a jerk tooThumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

The internet, where all of the men are men, all of the women are men and all of the kids are fbi agents.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Antlerart06;1434720 said:


> Ok sorry calling you a kid I thought about it Didnt think it was all that funny


xxxxxxxxxx2


----------

